# SE2 Grading



## indeng (Nov 4, 2010)

What is everyones thoughts on grading for the SE2. I know it has been discussed quite a bit, but maybe some fresh faces have new input?

Personally, I feel like I aced 3 out of the 4... and the 4th one just ate my lunch (then punched me in the face). Its unfortunate, but im hoping the 3 out of 4 is enough?


----------

